# Job hiring season



## TREAT (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Is there a specific time period that employers hire people during the year in Australia???

Thanks in advance

Regards
TREAT


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

There's seasonal work that will vary with the regions and industries and for more permanent positions, many companies do look to take in new graduates from Colleges and Universities and apprentices and all of that can occur at the end of the calendar year oe early the next with companies doing their initial recruitment work several months before end of academic years with decisions made after results are known.
General vacancies that occur either from staff leaving or a company expanding, a new construction project starting up etc. can see people joining organisations any time throughout a year.


----------



## TREAT (Aug 16, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> There's seasonal work that will vary with the regions and industries and for more permanent positions, many companies do look to take in new graduates from Colleges and Universities and apprentices and all of that can occur at the end of the calendar year oe early the next with companies doing their initial recruitment work several months before end of academic years with decisions made after results are known.
> General vacancies that occur either from staff leaving or a company expanding, a new construction project starting up etc. can see people joining organisations any time throughout a year.


Thanks for the reply .... Is there a specific time period for Permanent Job Hiring or is it same through out the year?

Thanks a lot in advance

Treat


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

hi Treat,

No, not for permanent. 

However, hospitality and retail industry usually hire between September and November - especially Christmas casuals. Many of these Christmas casuals may then try to move to permanent.


----------

